# List-Stupid occupational pick-up lines.



## Pappadave (Aug 30, 2010)

I am a carpenter, I want to nail you.

I am a plumber, I want to ream you with my plunger.

I am an electrician, I want to give you a jolt of my high voltage juice,

I am a fireman, I want to hose you.

I am a judge, I want to lay my law within you.

I am a preacher,  want to infuse you with my rapture and ecstasy.

I am a weatherman, I want to relieve my high pressure center in you.

I am an explorer, I want to explore your every nook and cranny.

I am a surveyor, I want to measure you with my ruler.

I am a salesman, I want to give you a sample of my wares.

I am a businessman, I want to incorporate you.

I am a butcher, I want to stuff my sausage in you.

I am a baker, I want to show you how my yeast always rises to the occasion.

I am a shoemaker, I want your booty.

I am a doctor, I want to inject you.

I am a cook, I want to taste you.

I am a manufacturer, I want to make you and incorporate with you.

I am a boiler operator, I want to stoke your fire.

I am a HVAC installer, I want to heat you up and cool you down.

I am a TV repairman, I want to fix my antenna and fine tune your knobs.

I am an artillery man, I want to shoot my wad in you.

I am an injured heavy hauler, I want to give you my load.

I am a farmer, I want to plant my seed in you.

Me, I am a beggar, Please?

Add to the list, especially the ladies.  Peace, Love, and Faith. Pappadave


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 30, 2010)

I am a walrus. Koo koo ka choo.


----------



## Pappadave (Aug 31, 2010)

A few more.

I am a machinist, I want to drill you.

I am a florist, I want to pollinate your stamen with my pistil.

I am a hunter, I want you on my point.

I am a communist, I want to commune with you.

I am a bee-keeper, I want to sample your nectar.

Pappadave.


----------



## Pappadave (Aug 31, 2010)

And more.

I am a taxidermist, I want to mount you.

I am a cowboy, I want a bucking ride in your saddle.

I am a recruiter for Uncle Sam, I want you.

I am a building engineer, I want you to ride up my high rise.

I am a facilitator, I want us to facilitate each other.

I am a creative artist, I want to make you.

I am a steelmaker, I want to cast my ingot in your mold.

Pappadave.


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm a plumber.

I'm gonna ram it up yer poop chute.


----------



## syrenn (Aug 31, 2010)

Im a politician    ...you can trust me.


----------



## midcan5 (Sep 1, 2010)

I am a manhole cover remover.
You're what?
A manhole cover remover.
Jeez, I've never heard that was a job?
Oh definitely, a tough and complicated job.
Yea.
Yep, here come over and sit for a bit and I'll tell you some interesting stories.


A woman is always half in love with a man who listens to her - and vise versa. Can't remember where I heard or read that. The manhole cover was an old GI story told by the lonesome to pass the time in a barracks long ago.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 1, 2010)

i use to go drinking with a friend who was irish...he would ask a woman....'got any irish in ya' they would say no....he would reply...'would you like some irish in ya'


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 1, 2010)

Mr. H. said:


> I am a walrus. Koo koo ka choo.


----------

